# newbie question mazzer sj adjustment sound question when moving to finer grind



## mraie (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi there, got a sj second hand and have read about adjusting finer when motor running. As I adjust I hear a whine which I assume are the burrs touching however if I adjust very slightly to coarse the noise goes and I can go to much finer turn before the whine returns. When I run beans through I don't think I am near the correct grind so don't think I am near the zero point. I feel it is more lateral play of the adjustment collar, is this possible or is this the norm when adjustinng finer?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Was it clean inside when you bought it ? Have you had it apart to clean the burr chamber?


----------



## mraie (Jun 29, 2014)

El carajillo said:


> Was it clean inside when you bought it ? Have you had it apart to clean the burr chamber?


 Only looked and opened wider and run some beans through. Haven't taken apart as new burrs were installed.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Providing it is clean inside (no grounds between the burrs) unplug, remove hopper and see bolt head down in centre of burrs. Turn this with your fingers or a socket and wind down the adjusting collar until the burrs begin to touch ( should do evenly). Wind back collar 17 notches clockwise from touch point. NOW wind collar 4 notches anticlockwise. This removes any "backlash /free play and should put the machine approximately right for espresso depending on beans.

The burr carrier is held down by springs. Any lateral movement felt in the adjuster would be in the thread and using the above method should negate any slackness.


----------



## mraie (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks for that great advice, take your point about taking apart to have a look inside.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

If it has had beans through it that sound you are hearing might not be the true zero and instead maybe just the sound of the beans grinding...

The sound of the burrs touching is hard to miss and quite loud...

Probably best to take off the top burr give it a good clean with a vacuum and try again...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Likely to just be a bit of bean making the noise, my Mazzer and EK do the same thing


----------



## Chriswilson (Mar 31, 2014)

Good 'ere innit!!

cheers, cw


----------

